# Practice distance



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok so its finally nice enough to get outside and shoot my new bow. Ive got a 4 pin sight and have plans of setting it up at 20-50 yards. Ive talked to a couple guys I know that bow hunt and have found that their average shot usually comes somewhere in the 30-40 yard range. Is this the distances I should practice most or should I practice at 50 most so the closer shots seem easy. Just curious  

Oh and I have distances from 0 out to 70 I can practice at everyday (depending on weather)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Practice at all the ranges possible, but if you focus more on the longer distances than the closer ones do become easier.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Once you feel good at 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, start practicing at random distances (37, 52, 45). Then when you feel good about that, practice sitting, kneeling, one knee, 2 knee, head wind, side wind, etc. When you feel good about that, start guessing yardage, then when you feel good about that, go hunting. And then you'll probably blow a dozen stalks, and then you'll probably miss :grin: Man I love bow hunting.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

if you can hit from 60, you can do it in your sleep from 30.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Practice at all ranges. A shot your comfortable with at 60yds is different than a shot at 20. If you practice at one range, you will get set at that range. It will be a different shot and you won't land your arrow where you think it will land. 

Would you practice in the same manner with a firearm?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree with goonsquad-the closer shot would feel different than the farther shot if that is what you're used to. Because I'm such a spaz, I find myself flinching sometimes at close distances when I've been shooting longer distance because of trying to pinpoint the pin on a spot rather than "being close" at a longer distance.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have found that you can use a small 3/4 inch dot or smaller and practice at 20 yards. If you can hit the dot at 20 yards, your longer distance shots will be much tighter also. The old saying, "aim small, shoot small" really applies. It isn't necessary to shoot 70 yards to be accurate. Hit what you are aiming at. Close enough is not good enough, be exact. Learn to hit where you aim. Concentration on the target is the key to accuracy.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Just have fun with it change it up often uphill down hill. I built me a practice tree stand just for ****s and giggles :grin: but flat ground I start at 50 and work my way to 70 after this winter after 9 shots I'm shaky. I need to practice what I preach and go shoot my bow! Farthest deer I've killed is at 32 yards, closest 23 yards. biggest deer ever missed 20 yards! Way to excitement! Big deer are safe around me


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great info thanks guys, Ill keep practicing at all distances from 20-50. As of now my 20-30 is looking good but its amazing how quick that changes when I move beyond that lol.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I received a Mathews for Christmas. I am thinking Carp fishing but want to do much more. My quest along with distance and accuracy will be building up strength. I am at 30 right now and want to hit a 45 goal. 3o should be good for bow fishing right?


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

any bow will work for carp, I would recommend not using a HI tech bow though, for Bo0ya most of my bow kills have been between 30-40 yards so I would say practice practice practice, I have only once ever shot out to 60 yards and that was at a deer, even though I practice that far I limit myself to only 50 while hunting.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks. I think I am grouping pretty good at maybe 30+yards.
Why not a Hi Tech bow? Maybe explain what a hi tech is. Only bow I have.
A Mission. (actually I have an older Hoyt but it is 45 lbs)


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

I got rid of my whisker bis quit I couldn't get a decent group past 30 yards. It was discouraging. Just saying. . Trash it I have one for sale if any one wants it


----------



## Fishhuntthendie (Feb 27, 2014)

I agree with Van Wilder. This year will be my 30th year bowhunting and while I may fling a few arrows at 20 yards and try to hit 1" targets, I am a true believer that you need to practice at distances well beyond what you might be willing to shoot at with an animal in your sights. First, though most of us carry a range finder, there are times when you dont have time to range. Practicing at all different distances will teach you to judge distance quickly to cover those times when you may not be able to pull out your range finder. Second, you need to practice from up and down angles which most bowhunters I know fail to do. Unfortunately, I have missed a few really nice animals flinging an arrow over their back because I did not properly account for the angle of the shot. Finally, I find that when shooting at 60-80 yards, any quirks or faults in your form, release, etc. magnify themselves and you become more conscious of them and try to account for them with each shot which will make you a better shooter. I think this leads to better accuracy up close and on all your shots when the adrenaline is running.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I personally like to practice at 60 maybe 10 shots per day. During the summer, I'll shoot in reps of 3 Starting at 60 and then work my way down to 10. A month or so before the hunt, I stop shooting marked spots and start using a range finder or guess at random distances. I will use my 70 yard pin to sight in my bow and I'm perfectly comfortable shooting as far as 80 yards. The longer distances merely help with the "pin float" during the shot. 

Never been interested in long range practice or shooting with my bow. But if you like that sort of thing, knock yourself out!!!! Just enjoy shooting that bow!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I started shooting my bow outside 3 weeks ago. I started at 20 and 30 yards just to build up arm strength from the long winter. Now I am back to shooting from 40 to 70 yards. I shoot 50 to 60 arrows 4 or 5 times a week. When I start shooting for the night I start out at 30 yards and then shoot out to 70 yards. I then start moving around and shooting uphill or down hill or angled shots depending on target location and challenges for the terrain that I set up in. Just like others have mentioned if you practice at some of the longer ranges, the shorter ones become like clock work and you can do them in your sleep.

Here is a picture from last night from a quartering away group from 70 yards. Just like anything else.... Practice, Practice and then Practice some more. I just love to shoot my bow during the summer and try not to think to much until it gets closer to archery season.

Also I noticed that you are from Davis County, I shoot in the foothills above centerville if you would ever like to go out I would be happy to help or share my targets.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I may take you up on that, I live in farmington and shoot in a sand pit up above my house but only put targets out to 50. I'm trying to shoot a couple times a week and as weather permits I will shoot more. BTW nice shooting, that group looks like my 40 yard group :grin: and some days my 30 yard lol


----------

